# 75th Cleveland slot car show April 24th, 2022



## Richfield slot car show (Aug 13, 2021)

Model Motoring Car Club presents the longest running and best slot car show.
Where: Richfield Quality Inn Richfield,Ohio
When: April 24th, 2022 
Time: 9:30am - 3:30pm
Admission $5
All gauges H O - O - 1/32 - 1/24
Cars - Track - Parts - Accesories
Contact: Brad Bennett [email protected]
e-mail for more info and flyer


----------

